# First Techniques?



## Paul B (Jun 26, 2006)

What were the first techniques that you were taught in Hapkido class? 


For me:

First strike was a palm heel strike.

First kick was a Front Snap Kick. 

First Lock was a Cutting Arm Bar/Knife Hand Press. (K. Kal Lok Ki)

First Nauk Bup (Falling) was a straight front fall with no rolling.

For all of you teachers out there,what technique do you teach first and why?


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 27, 2006)

For white belt I first learned self defense from wrist grabs (about 8) that included a takedown and a hip throw. Also in this belt were about 5 other defenses of clothing grabs. We recieve several kicks for white belt including the difficult spin heel kick. The logic here is that while many white belts will have trouble initially with the kick my teacher sees it as a staple kick in HKD and the sooner one starts learning it the better. He doesn't expect anyone to master it until later belts. We learn about 12 self defense techniques per belt and get about 1-2 new kicks per belt.


----------



## crushing (Jun 27, 2006)

I just started as a Hapkido student this week, so I don't have to think back too far.  

The instructor started me with some falls (side, back, front, rolling shoulder).  Then we did five same side wrist grab defenses.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting thread!  :lurk:


----------



## Paul B (Jun 27, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> For white belt I first learned self defense from wrist grabs (about 8) that included a takedown and a hip throw. Also in this belt were about 5 other defenses of clothing grabs. We recieve several kicks for white belt including the difficult spin heel kick. The logic here is that while many white belts will have trouble initially with the kick my teacher sees it as a staple kick in HKD and the sooner one starts learning it the better. He doesn't expect anyone to master it until later belts. We learn about 12 self defense techniques per belt and get about 1-2 new kicks per belt.


 
Yikes.:xtrmshock A hip throw at white belt? *shiver* 

Just me talking here and I don't mean to single Dave or his teacher out in a negative way,because I know plenty of schools that do the same,but I have issues with teaching white belts hip or shoulder throws..To me..their Nauk Bup isn't even close to being ready to handle such falls..hell..I don't even like taking falls from those throws and I love Nauk Bup. I know a lot of Masters say "grin and bear it"..but I don't agree with teaching that technique at that time.

Everyone else has Sohn Mok Sool at white belt too,huh..even a little clothing grabs as well. That's pretty cool. 

Again where our school differs is that white belt students are taught technique off the grab..as in them attacking the receiver from a static stance. Straight wrist grabs are taught at yellow belt for 7th Guep. 

We also have 21 joint locks and throws,5 strikes,5 Kicks,and 4 parries at 8th. But no hip or shoulder throws.  At that time in the curriculum every technique is received by a front fall,side fall or back fall that they can take from a kneeling or "sit down" position.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

For Moo Sul Kwan hapkido class:  The white belt cirriculum is the following-
Hip throw
Shoulder throw
Reap 
10 wrist techniques
10 clothes techniques
basic following - that's a given
Reverse Punch
Knife Hand
Front Snap kick
Side Kick
Side Kick

That is what I had to do for my yellow belt test.  Last Thursday, my Tae Kwon Do partner wanted to start Hapkido.  After the Grandmaster invited and I showed great enthusiasm in him joining.

So, while I was doing my 25 wrist and clothes techniques the GM took a half hour just teaching him body position for left and right side falling.  He also began showing him the first three clothes techniques.

So there you have it guys.  I love hapkido, it is a great art.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh by the way, at yellow belt you must demonstrate horse falling.  Belt falling at orange.   Falling is such an instrument of success or failure in hapkido and its length of career length that outstanding falling is essential.  I have seen many hapkido and judo practitioners get absolutely ruined by not falling correctly.


----------



## howard (Jun 27, 2006)

Matt, could you please explain horse falling and belt falling?  I've never heard those terms, but it's likely I know the falls by some other name.

Thanks...


----------



## Paul B (Jun 27, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, at yellow belt you must demonstrate horse falling. Belt falling at orange. Falling is such an instrument of success or failure in hapkido and its length of career length that outstanding falling is essential. I have seen many hapkido and judo practitioners get absolutely ruined by not falling correctly.


 
So true and excellent points,Matt. Proper Nauk Bup is very,very important. 

I think I have done "belt falling" before. If I'm correct, it is in preparation for and an excercise in "air rolls" or "sacrifice falls". 

Two people hold a belt folded in thirds,the the "receiver" executes an air roll while holding on to one end of the belt,and the other gives them support and a reference point by holding the other end of the belt firmly. I probably butchered that but you'll know what I mean if I'm right.:lol: 

Not too sure about horse falling,though..Matt?


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok horse falling is when someone gets on all fours, the horse can be higher. You take a few steps and go over ( air fall).  Landing either left or right side for the fall.  

Belt falling is when you one hand grab someones belt and air fall.

I have been told that I didn't get to be a partner during someone's testing.  I have been told I have had too much fun falling.  I was told by my Judo coach at green belt I had dan level falling.  

As a kid I saw too many people get hurt by half a** falling.  I don't want to be "that guy"


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

If you guys want to see better what I am talking about go to the following link.
http://mskhapkido.tripod.com/

Go to photo gallery III.  It has some of the training at my dads school.  It is pretty cool.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jul 4, 2006)

i guess i should have said that as a white belt we just lift our partner off the ground not following throgh w/the throw


----------



## Paul B (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't sweat it,Dave.  

At least your Instructor wasn't asking you to take the fall from it. It's definitely a nasty one.

As far as "horse falling" goes..we've fallen over kick shields and the like,but I have never tried to fall off of anyone. I might have to try that one out.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2006)

The techniques I had to learn for my first syllabus were: (English Names)

Wrist grab defences:
1) Basic Releases.

Moves:
1) Right wrist salute.
2) Reverse move with takedown.
3) Right wrist step behind throw over knee.
4) Sword drawing technique.
5) Right wrist chop, spin, elbow to solar plexus.

Other:
1) Monkey kick with ear grip
2) Front kick
3) forward and backwards moving in t-stance
4) Eagle grip
5) Beginner iron palm
6) Straight punch/Kimar (sorry spelling) iron horse double punch
7) Hand chop
8) Hammer fist
9) many othe moves and breakfalling. 
Loads of info there, just sharing a bit of my clubs techniques


----------



## zDom (Sep 16, 2006)

Davejlaw said:


> i guess i should have said that as a white belt we just lift our partner off the ground not following throgh w/the throw



We call that a "fit"

Practicing throws in that manner is "fitting"

Usually I ask my partner as we begin to work on techniques,

"Are we fitting or throwing?"


----------



## zDom (Sep 16, 2006)

Davejlaw said:


> We recieve several kicks for white belt including the difficult spin heel kick. The logic here is that while many white belts will have trouble initially with the kick my teacher sees it as a staple kick in HKD and the sooner one starts learning it the better. He doesn't expect anyone to master it until later belts.



Very interesting strategy. MSK kind of does the same thing, but introduces it at blue belt (still not expecting them to REALLY get it down smooth until later)


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 18, 2006)

We did a bit of the same thing.  Again with a spin heel kick.  The instructor said that i wasn't required until later but it takes some practice to get it down so we learned the mechanics earlier to get used to it.

My biggest problem was that I had already been doing a hook kick so I tend to use that instead of the spin-heel.

I don't know what my first "Hapkido" technique was, since I was coming from a mostly Taekwondo background with some joint manopulation, so the first things I did in Hapkido were things I had already done, or were similar and familiar.   I think the first 'new' thing I did was a shoulder throw.


----------



## savior (Sep 26, 2006)

i just came from my first hapkido class and i learned the following:

round house kick
front kick
3 Defensive Grab techniques
and a technique to block punches

teahcer could tell i took TKD a while ago... but he could also tell i was a righty since my left kicks were less the satisfactory lol


----------

